# [Aporte] Mezclador modular



## tupolev

Seguimos con más documentación del mezclador "PRO. MIX".
Continuará.
Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Y a continuación los 2 que quedán del PROF. MIX.
Se van poniendo los modulos de entradas que deseemos PREAMP BOARD (max 24), después 2 modulos de EQ - OUPUT BOARD, 1 modulo de EFECTT BOARD y 1 modulo de HEAD PHONE - POWER SUPPLY, todos los modulos en vertical y uniendo con hilo rigido de 1 mm. todos ellos por las perforaciones del BUS (soldaldo en cada una de ellas).
Pensar un poquito y vereis que facil que es. (Fogonazo dime tu opinión personal y si quieres lo publicamos como tema único, en un solo asunto).

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola a todos, debido a la cantidad de consultas que recibo, posteo el conexionado de una manera que todo el mundo, va a entender este.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

PCB Left/Right EQ - Output Board, se hace cortando la pista, como vista adjunta.
PCB Pream Board, como la secuencia del bus, todos los canales que quieras juntos y después  1 placa Efect Board, 2 placas Left/Right EQ - Output Board y 1 Headphone.
De izquerda a derecha, como lo standad en audio.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola a todos, en el PCB PROF. MIX . 5 PCB, hay unas erratas en la parte del amplificador de auriculares (Headphone), en éste otro (PROF. MIX . 5 PCB - 14.06.2008), esta corregido y probado.
La parte de la fuente de alimentación está correcta.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## tupolev

Les comparto el circuito de un mezclador modular de audio.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Veo que estas redondeando mi idea, espero que alguien se prenda en esto.
Para alimentar la imaginacion, sugerencia de gabinete portatil 


http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=15978925
http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=18110480

Sumen esta valija al esquema de antes y las placas de "tupolev" y obtienen una consola mescladora


----------



## Pablo16

Esa maleta se puede fabricar fácilmente con MDF y dejarla como un RACK profesional. Un extra que podría tener el proyecto de mezcladora es alguna salida de 5 volts o menos para conectarle una lamparita hecha con un led blanco o azul ultra brillante. Yo utilizo la mezcladora de la foto. Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Y no preguntar, que si funciona ó no funciona, ya que es OK.
En breve pasaré las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Fogonazo, dime que te parece el PROF. MIX
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta muy bueno, me dan ganas de armar algo.

Por lo que ví el diseño es impecable y muy completo.
Le podría hacer 3 objeciones pero son de criterio y no de diseño. Gustos personales que uno tiene.

Estos esquemas es comparables a muchos comerciales incluso me arriesgo a decir superior a varios.

¡ Lastima que nadie prendió con la valija mezcladora !

Solamente faltaria un VU meter con respuesta balistica y ya esta todo completo.


Si te pregunto de donde sacaste estos esquemas, pasaria a ser complice del delito, asi que mejor no pregunto nada.

Saludos y felices mezclas


Edit:
Cuando me referia a VU meter..., hablaba de algo mas profecional, con decaimiento y ataque ajustables, tal vez pico y programa sobre la misma barra.


----------



## tupolev

Fogonazo, pon todos los circuitos del PROF. MIX. juntos en un post y ponerle un nombre bonito.
Saludos


----------



## microtronic

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Otra aportación para los amantes de la electronica.
> Saludos


Buen aporte amigo..tienes el pcb por el lado de componenetes.. es que el metodo que utlizo para hacer los pcbs es el de la plancha


----------



## Fogonazo

microtronic: Esta es la version "espejo" del PCB


----------



## microtronic

Agradecido..... Fogonazo


----------



## Tacatomon

estan chido los diseños y muy profesionales pero me surge una duda

La manera de expandirla y como cuanto mas se expamderia, para hacerla mas profesional
ya que nesesito una
 y la que venden en mi city estan recarisimas(costosas) y de la calidad y marca de estas sin comentarios(mala). saludos y gracias a super tupolev por estos aportes.
Saludos 
Tacatomon


----------



## Fogonazo

tacatomon: En realidad no hay limite, puedes armarte cuantos canales te de la gana.

Claro que a mas canales habra que tener mas precauciones en el armado, pero estandarizando los modulos no habra demasiados problemas.

En el post de las etapas te deje un regalito


----------



## Dano

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> estan chido los diseños y muy profesionales pero me surge una duda
> 
> La manera de expandirla y como cuanto mas se expamderia, para hacerla mas profesional
> ya que nesesito una
> y la que venden en mi city estan recarisimas(costosas) y de la calidad y marca de estas sin comentarios(mala). saludos y gracias a super tupolev por estos aportes.
> Saludos
> Tacatomon



Yo no creo que las mezcladoras sean caras.

1- Conseguir potenciómetros para que duren no es fácil (Principalmente los deslizables)
Vale aclarar que para que una mezcladora sea práctica tiene que tener potes deslizables en el control de volumen.
2-Conseguir perillas para que la mezcladora no sea uniforme y se puedan identificar las funciones en la noche tampoco es fácil.
3- La terminación de una consola profesional es inmejorable.
4-Agregar switchs de ruteo lo veo muy dificil para que quede prolijo y práctico.


Las consolas Behringer no son tan malas (de clase media a mi consideración) y el precio no es malo entre todo.

Obviamente que si uno quiere armar este proyecto por aprender electrónica, etc, etc, está bien, pero para algo profesional no lo veo(no porque esté mal el esquema, sino por las razones anteriores mensionadas)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Como dice Dano, ahora las mescladoras no son caras.

Pero (Siempre hay un pero) ademas del gusto de armarce algo estan las prestaciones, si buscamos una mesclador con algun grado de versatilidad, el precio comienza a dispararce.

Respecto a la calidad, la gigantesca diferencia que se puede encontrar entre una consola DIY (Bien diseñada y realizada) y una comprada son los potenciometros lineales estos son el unico componente que me fastidio.
El resto, despues de buscar proveedores de calidad se soluciono (Botoneras, potenciometros rotativos, fichas, etc)

Algun dia, cuando sea mayor de edad, escribire en mis memorias las investigaciones que realice para conseguir un potenciometro deslizante (Profecional) y creo que me llenare de dinero con el libro.

Cuando hablo de profecional, me refiero a potenciometros lineales de 150mm, con freno y carga dinamica ajustable, capaces de un minimo de 10e6 operaciones sin fallas.


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

sip
en eso si hay que pensar, pero para mezcladoras marca steren y/o otra marcucha que de plano no la banca, ahi si ta el detalle, pero cada quien tiene sus gustos, pero calidad en mi ciudad es escasa, una que otra mezcladora Peavey de 18 Channel que rebasa los 14500 Pesos mexicanos(1320 dollares) es calidad a lo brutoooooooo

Pero bueno. hay que experimentar con lo que se tenga.

PD: en la serie de diagramas de tupolev hay un diagrama de conexiones mas especifico?, ya me hize bolas porque no logro juntar cada modulo mentalmente.
Creo que es porque los modulos carecen de nombre y tanto modulo confunde.



> Tupolev Escribio
> 
> Se van poniendo los modulos de entradas que deseemos PREAMP BOARD (max 24), después 2 modulos de EQ - OUPUT BOARD, 1 modulo de EFECTT BOARD y 1 modulo de HEAD PHONE - POWER SUPPLY, todos los modulos en vertical y uniendo con hilo rigido de 1 mm. todos ellos por las perforaciones del BUS (soldaldo en cada una de ellas).



modulo1, modulo2, modulo3...

Gracias por la atensión

Tacatomon.


----------



## BUSHELL

Tacatomon:
Sì, es un poco confuso, pero ten en cuenta que el PREAMP tiene un adjunto con el plano y otro adjunto con el BOARD. Esto es lo que se puede repetir hasta 24 veces.

Se duplica DOS VECES el llamado Eq output (Para formar los dos canales R y L)
se hace 1 modulo Head Phone-Power Supply.
Y 1 módulo Effect Board.

A propòsito, pueden darme una mano para entender este ultimo modulo? Què hace? Como se usa? Què efectos son?

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

en eso toy, quiero enterderle al diagrama lo mas que pueda para asi no tener problemas en le futuro, lo del efect board no se que haga, mei magino que administra el coro de la vos y otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sfinge

este mix lo puedo usar para una transmision en AM


----------



## el tierno

yo tambien me hago bolas en las conexiónes bueno en concreto es que el diagrama q nos ha dado tupolev creo q es para un canal?
mi inquietud es saber como hago para mas canales ¿hasta cuantos se puede poner? 
podrian poner al menos en bloques todas las conexiónes pero con 6 a ams canales de entradas


----------



## el tierno

alguein que lo haya montado para saber cuales son las partes......el ensamblado final
repito mi problema radica en como unir varios canales  de entrada


----------



## el tierno

tupolev aun espero con ansias las fotos , ya me arme la fuente para empezar 
pero no entiendo muy claro las conexiónes................ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
los auriculares puedo oir el audio de un determiando canal sin que este saliendo creo q l llaman clue sampler? 
espero que sigan con este tema.......... los xperimentados y los q no tambien jejeje


----------



## Nahuel

Hola, qeria saber para qe se usaba cada placa, estoy empesando a armarlo pero necesito saber para que es cada placa. Identifique todos los diagramas pero no se cual es cada placa. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos. Nahuel


----------



## DJ DRACO

Con mi experiencia a la hora de armar (o quere hacerlo), alguna consola mezcladora, con muchos canales, buena calidad, ecualizador preamplificado integrado para cada canal, potenciometros buenos, salida de fidelidad, entre otras cosas,me di cuenta q mejor compro una hecha.

el costo de armarlas, es altisimo, y el trabajo requerido para realizarlo ni les cuento! ! !

primero rutear las placas, comprar y soldar todo en su lugar, miles de patitas. despues de eso, la consola debe tener minimo ecualizador de 3 bandas para cada entrada, con un swicht q permita o no un preamplificador para mic o no.
debe tener tambien el pre diferenciado para los envios para los retornos. todo esto, mas algun vumetro digital o analogico, les digo...
compren y ahorren tiempo, plata y mucho trabajo.

estoy de acuerdo con DANO.

ademas la forma mas coherente de realizar algo asi q yo creo es:
usar un TL084(pre opamp cuad) y usar un pre pa la entrada de audio, y los otros 3 pre del integrado para los tonos de cada entrada. se utilizaria tantos Tl como entradas.

luego un pre mix, para mezclar todas las entradas, pero antes de eso otro pre mono nomas para sacar una señal derivada la cual sera el envio a los amplificador de retornos.

lo demas se mezcla, se ecualiza mediante un eq de 20 bandas, jeje, se lo pasa por unos vumetro y a la salida.
eso si seria factible y relativamente barato.


----------



## tupolev

Hola DJ DRACO, estos foros son para todo tipo de proyectos de DIY, los hay muy sencillos y otros más complejos, osea para todo tipo de público y nivel.
Hay gente, en la que me incluyo personalmente, que le gustan los grandes desafios y para estos están los proyectos complicados y de eso se trata.
Si te fijas en mis post, tengo proyectos de todos los niveles, los cuales comparto con todos, en cambio hay otros que no aportan nada al foro, solo cuestionan lo que otros hacen gratis, para todo el foro.
Lo más facil es comprarlo, con lo cual ya no seria DIY, esta es la cuestion.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Tupolev estoy de acuerdo con tu sentir, yo aun no puedo aportar nada al foro, solo trato de construir lo que otros brindan gratuitamente, y aprender de sus comentarios, orientacion, consejos y detalles, y realmente doy gracias porque personas con su capacidad y conocimiento brinden desinterezadamente, eso es lo que hace que yo de pocos recursos conocimiento y experiencia pueda construir consas de las cual quedo maravillado.  gracias a ti  y a todos aquellos que aportan al foro.


----------



## pakival

hola tupolev quisiera saber como se conecta los demas canales y en la placa donde dice cortar  para cual canal vas a utilizar explicame gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo no dije q no me gusta el desafio, inclusive toy armando una etapa de potencia de 50w+50w con una mini consola toda integrada, de la cual t paso los esquemas.
tiene 10 entradas preamplificadas por separado, luego se mezclan, tambien tiene salida aux para otras etapas de poder. es simple y pequeñe, es para ensayos de una banda de rock.

tambien creo haber dicho por ahi en otro post. q estoy diseñanado una consola de 20 canales, ecualizados, preamplificados y con envios todo individuales, con vumetros y analizadores espectrales, con ecualizador grafico de 10 bandas por canal, (ya q sera stereo), con salida potenciada.

es un re quilombo de materiales y cosas y el pcb es gigante y bueno. pero lo estoy haciendo.

solo digo q si hay q tenerlo rapido, y q sepamos q va a funcionar bien, es mejor (y siempre los era), comprar todo hecho.

jeje

saludos


----------



## tupolev

Quiero ver todo eso que dices, posteado en estos foros, como hacemos algunos.
De verdad, me gustaria ver un post tuyo.

Un abraso


----------



## DJ DRACO

pronto amigo, pronto veras mi post. es que es un diseño (si bien simple), bastante grandecito. y quiero dejarlo bien terminado para q todos puedan disfrutarlo.

espero poder postearlo en las proximas semanitas.


----------



## pakival

tupolev sigo esperando la respuesta porfa me gusta el circuito y es un desafio poder armarlo gracias


----------



## tupolev

Hola pakival, te explico como va la colocación de los placas (modulos, PCB).
Haces tantos placas como canales quieres (max 24) del llamado Preamp Board.
1 placa Efect Board, 2 placas Left/Right EQ - Output Board  y 1 Headphone que lleva la fuente de alimentación incorporada, en este orden de colocación.
Solo tienes que cortar la pista en el PCB Left/Right EQ - Output Board, para enviar la señal al BUS Left ó Right (una placa al BUS LEFT y la otra al RIGHT).
Montas todas las placas en vertical, con los mandos de los potenciometros hacia arriba, dandoles la separacion necesaria entre ellas y uniedolas con hilo rigido de 0.5 mm . pasando este por todos los taladros del BUS y soldando en cada placa.
Si te fijas los taladros del BUS, van alineados en todas las placas para esto y es justo lo que explica PROF MIX 1.
Asi van la mayoria de las consolas de mezcla profesionales, si tienes alguna duda, me lo indicas.
Saludos


----------



## pakival

te comento lo q entiendo y respondeme si esta bien  en la placa PCB Left/Right EQ - Output Board donde esta left y right es la misma si no q tu especificas q una va conectado a left y a right osea q yo hago dos PCB  una lo conecto al bus left y la otra al right y me olvido de cortar y la otra pregunta fue como conecto mas canales solo sigo la secuencia del bus como esta conectado el pream board nada mas verdad espero tu respuesta gracias saludos


----------



## pakival

eso es lo q te explique como esta en la vista adjunta mi pregunta es el punto cortado queda sin conexión verdad ahora me pongo a trabajar en el proyecto gracias tupolev cualquier duda te comunico gracias


----------



## Selkir

Eso es lo que yo necesito!
Muchas gracias!

Voy a estudiar un poco los esquemas para aclararme más,
y en cuanto puedo me pongo con el proyecto.


----------



## ga7i70

una pregunta las resistencias de cuanto son de 1/4 de watt o 1/2 watt respondendanme para empezar a armarla


----------



## tupolev

1/4 de watt.


----------



## ga7i70

una pregunta porque esta dividido en dos la partes que quiere decir in peak y solo tengo que unir las dos placas o va algo ahi, porque parece que va sw1 pero lo demas que le ahgo lo uno o q va

que valores son los que estan al costado de del potenciometro 10klin de gain en la placa donde estan los componentes ay un condensador electrolitico y otro valor que me imagino que sera una resistencia que no se q valor es por favor ayuda con eso

una pregunta porque pones un condensador de 10 pf entre el pin 5 y el 8, porq se supone que el pin numero 8 del TL071 no tiene ninguna funcion(segun en datasheet) ara nada porque pones ese condensador ahi?


----------



## Selkir

En los potes de graves, medios y agudos pone que son de 100KA, pero ¿que significa esa "A"?


----------



## tupolev

A = Lineal
B = Logaritmico


----------



## ga7i70

tuvolep por favor respondeme la preguntas que te hecho antes porque lo estoy empezanndo a armar pero me falta esos dados porque pones el condensador de 10pf si la pata numero 8 no se usa y que valores estan en PROF. MIX . 2 PCB.JPG del un condensador electrolitico y de una resistencia q valores son y porque dividiste en 2 placas ese esquema y que se ponen entre los dos se unen no mas o se ponen algo como un sw o algo


----------



## Selkir

Si en el pote no pone ni "A" ni "B" ¿que se supone que es?


----------



## tupolev

El condensador de 10pf, se puede dejar sin poner (éste estaba con un operacional anterior y al ser actualizado a uno estandard no se necesita).
La placa pequeña se monta sobre la grande, poniendole un conmutador de 2 posiciones simple donde indica LINE - COM - MIC y un Led que avisa de los picos.
El tener 2 placas es cuestion de diseño, nada más.
Si en el pote no pone ni "A" ni "B" ¿que se supone que es? = un lapsus de tupolev.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## ga7i70

muchas gracias estaba en duda con varias cosas lo unico q me falta es que componentes van en PROF. MIX . 2 PCB.JPG te faltan dos componentes (sus valores) que estan en la parte de abajo a lado derecho de la placa uno es un condensador electrolitico y otro es una resistencia pero q valores son(estan los simbolos pero faltan los valores es decir cuales son)


----------



## tupolev

La resistencia es 10O ohms. y el condensador 2,2 uF  50 v.
Como en el esquema.


----------



## Selkir

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Si en el pote no pone ni "A" ni "B" ¿que se supone que es? = un lapsus de tupolev.


Buena contestación jeje


Por cierto, si que lo pone  ops: 
ha sido un despiste mio, puede que producido por falta de sueño y estados mentales de paranoias amorosas jejeje


Un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## chiqoelectro

mm hace rato qe nadie comenta aca pero yo estoi trabajando en este, asiqe les ago una pregunta,
estoi armando el mixer de 6 entradas (4 stereo 2 mono) y tengo los pre de triple tono con mic y line, conectados, 1 a cada canal del mixer.
Si para todas las placa uso un molex de una fuente de alimentacion AT, y uso los +12v -12v de donde saco el 0v qe me pide el pre? es media boba la pregunta creo para ustedes pero no qiero hacer cagada x) pensaba simplemente poner todos los 0v a la carcasa de metal interior de mi proyecto y despues a tierra o nose como seria...

y bueno ya qe estoi pregunto,, tengo un vumetro con LM3915 tambien conectado a cada entrada, del mixer y los pre tambien a cada entrada,, los pongo asi:

Entrada --> Pre --> vumetro --> Pote deslizable del mixer
si me aconcejan ponerlo de otra forma se los agradezco...

Otra cosa, planeo hacerlo todo de madera, no ai inconveniente no? porqe en sí no calienta ningun integrado ni tiene transistores asiqe no habria drama supongo yo...

Muchas gracias


----------



## el tierno

0v.  =  Tierra

referente a las conexiónes te dejo un diagrama en bloques espero haber aportado en algo.


----------



## javierzv

Soy nuevo en esto y apenas estoy comenzando quisiera saber a donde van conectadas las 3 salidas de la "EFFECT BOARD" (Foldback, Send, return).

otra pregunta para aumentar los canales de entrada hay que hacer toda la "PREAMP BOARD" o solo la parte de entrada del canal y luego conectarlo a la pata 3 del segundo TLO71?

tupolev en el ultimo esquema que pusiste los potenciometros deslizables que estan abajo son los de ganancia de cada uno de los canales de la etapa preamplificadora, y los que estan arriba son los de bajo, medios, altos, foldback, fader y effect.


----------



## chacarock

que bueno y completo , como se me escapo esto, mis felicitaciones tupolev


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

amigos, leo todo lo que indican, pero me gustaria realizar un proyecto completo desde cero, con pcb, cableado, pero paso a paso, para no confundirme fuente, y después lo que seguiria, y asi todo contentos, esa es mi idea ya que ustedes son los que dominan esto y nosotros los aprendices, en algun momento podremos hablar de igual a igual en cocnocimientos.
gracias  carlos


----------



## tqrr

Gente, en primer lugar felicitaciones, muy buen proyecto. Ahora si por lo que veo este post es algo viejo, espero que alguien responda! Estoy re interesado en el proyecto y seguramente la semana que viene ponga manos a la obra. Por un lado, alguien lo termino? si es así agradecería unas fotitos! y por otro lado (mas o menos) saben cuanto puede costar, ya que no tengo mucha experiencia, no se que tan costosos pueden ser algunos componente. (en rasgos generales, osea no se si puede salir USD 50 o USD 1000).
Nuevamente los felicito y muchísimas gracias por sus conocimientos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

tengo una mesa de mezclas de 16 canales con casi el mismo circuito e idéntica construcción.
funciona de 10, buen aporte.

saludos


----------



## tqrr

Hola nuevamente, espero que alguien puede sacarme estas dudas ya que soy muy novato en esto. En la imagen adjunta, puse todas (por ahora,jeje) mi consultas, las enumere para que sea mas sencillo entenderlas.(Tuve que partirla para poder adjuntarla)
En la imagen uní todas las placas como entendí que van, espero que así ses. Solamente puse un canal (aprovecho a preguntar si se podría hacer así para probarla y no meterme con todos los canales de una)
Desde ya muchísimas gracias
Saludos


----------



## jgvh75

tqrr dijo:


> Hola nuevamente, espero que alguien puede sacarme estas dudas ya que soy muy novato en esto. En la imagen adjunta, puse todas (por ahora,jeje) mi consultas, las enumere para que sea mas sencillo entenderlas.(Tuve que partirla para poder adjuntarla)
> En la imagen uní todas las placas como entendí que van, espero que así ses. Solamente puse un canal (aprovecho a preguntar si se podría hacer así para probarla y no meterme con todos los canales de una)
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias
> Saludos



Hola amigo TQ, mira, respondiendo tus preguntas en el orden que indicas:

1) No significa solo "BALANCE" sino que esta es la entrada de "BALANCE MIC" o comunmente CANNON ó XLR de 3 pines, los siguientes 2 barrenos ó perfiraciones son para "LIN IN" ó entrada para PLUG, comunmente llamado JACK de 1/4", observa el dibujo "prof_mix__1_186.jpg", alli se explica
2) La corrección es Si
3) Son la salida a efecto y retorno, puedes usar conectores JACK de 1/4" para este propósito, observa el dibujo "prof_mix__1_186.jpg", alli se explica
4) Observa el dibujo "prof_mix__1_186.jpg", alli se explica
5) Es correcto, trunca o corta según el canal que quieras usar
6) Este componente regula el nivel de saturación que necesites para el VU, observa el dibujo "prof_mix__4_358.jpg"
7) Aqui necesitas de un transformador 110v/220v (según tu red de alimentación) como primario y +15v/-15v como secundario que es lo que alimenta al circuito completo, iniciando por HEAD PHONE - POWER SUPPLY
8) Si, observa el dibujo "prof_mix__2_899.jpg"
9) Si
10) Siguiendo los esquemas y viendo la hoja de datos es SI
11) Aquí no encuentro el detalle en el diagrama, si observas el dibujo "prof_mix__4_358.jpg", la posición 4 es -15v y el 8 es +15v, más no sé por qué se indican valores a medias en el PCB.

NOTA: Los diagramas/esquemas pueden ayudarte si los observas con detalle.

Espero haber resuelto la mayoría de tus dudas, además es mi deseo que tupolev nos guíe es estos últimos detalles.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## CoskiBukowski

Hola!

Antes que nada mil gracias tupolev! todo lo publicado muy completo y sencillo de entender.

Les cuento que estoy armando la consola de a poco (por el tema de los gastos y el trabajito que lleva hacerla) pero ya completé la fuente, un canal y una salida, y con eso pude probarla a la consola, finalmente después de un buen tiempo de hacer las placas, conseguir los componentes, soldar... sin saber si iba a funcionar!!
Bueno, por suerte funcionó perfectamente!!

Bah, lo único que no funcionó bien fue el led detector de peak... me queda siempre encendido. Yo supongo que podrá ser porque no conseguí el BC517, y terminé poniendo un reemplazo, un MPSA13.
Alguien logró conseguir el BC517?

Por otra parte, si ya no es demasiado pedir, quisiera saber si tupolev o alguien que conozca de consolas me podría facilitar la marca y modelo de consola de la cual están sacados estos circuitos (o alguna de caracteristicas similares).. así busco el manual, quisiera sacarle el mayor provecho posible, sobre todo la parte de efectos que no me es muy familiar.

Para despedirme les dejo dos videítos de cuando probaba la consola:

[ame]http://vimeo.com/17908067[/ame]
[ame]http://vimeo.com/17918980[/ame]

Saludos!


----------



## nicolas

Hola gente como andan me interesa el proyecto este... solo para hacerlo sin ningun fin... tal vez venderlo o algo jajajja... mi pregunta es esta no entiendo bien lo de los efectos... segun lo que he leido entiendo que de la mesa se saca una señal que va a los procesadores de efectos y de ahi retorna la señal con efecto incluido... sin embargo noto 3 jack en la placa de efectos un de dice send otro return y otro foldback... lo que queria saber es para que se una cada uno de estos jack...

espero respuesta muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

Effects Send : Envío de señal de audio al efecto.
Effect Return : Retorno de la señal de audio desde el efecto.
Foldback : Es una salida de retorno de sonido hacia el o los músicos, generalmente sin procesar (Sin efectos y sin ecualizar) como para que el o los músicos se escuchen a si mismos como están tocando.


----------



## nicolas

excelente fogonazo eso queria saber... es decir que esa la tengo que mandar a los amplis de retorno... ahora si se como armarla... y no habra por el foro algun procesador de efectos o algo????

muchas gracias chau....


----------



## Fogonazo

nicolas dijo:


> excelente fogonazo eso queria saber... es decir que esa la tengo que mandar a los amplis de retorno...


Exacto.


> ahora si se como armarla... y no habra por el foro algun procesador de efectos o algo????....


Hay un eco/delay/reverberador , ecualizadores de 10 y mas bandas.


----------



## nicolas

gracias fogonazo siempre muy atento... ahora si me pondre en campaña de armarme uno de 16 canales al menos... gracias...

fogonazo no encontre nada por aca y en internet poco y nada.... la idea mia es armar algo como un *MULTIEFECTO BEHRINGER FEX800 Mini - Apilable *pero no se si hay algo por aca en el foro... la verdad que no me doy mucha idea de adaptar algun efecto si podes ayudarme te lo agradeceria.... 

muchas gracias de antemano....


----------



## Fogonazo

Por aquí tienes algo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/tape-delay-tape-eco-echo-48637/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/reverberador-estado-solido-11663/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crear-reverb-facilmente-24423/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/


----------



## DARB

Hola amigos de F.E.!
Antes que nada quisiera agredecer a las personas que hacen estos grandes aportes en esta pagina, me han ayudado mucho en mi carrera. 

bueno tengo una duda en cuanto a la tarjeta de efectos, me imagino que la tarjeta no hace efectos por si sola, es decir que hay que introducirlos de alguna manera, por ahi en otro foro vi que es posible utilizar un pluggin DSP  para winamp, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
como le hago para utilizar esta aplicacion en la PC y aplicarsela algun canal?
Por ejemplo, si tengo un microfono conectado en el canal 1 y deseo que se escuche con reverberacion (osea en la salida de la mezcladorea, record), como conecto la PC a la mexcladora para hacer esto posible. 
perdonen por la pregunta pero esque estoy un poco desubicado, jeje , si no se puede ps ni modo.

desde ya muchas gracias!
SALUDOS!


----------



## jgvh75

Uhmmm!

Ya hace bastante tiempo que no uso winamp, sin embargo, te recomendaría primero conectes un micrófono y audífonos a tu pc para que veas como trabaja el plugin que mencionas.

Después tendrás que conectar SEND como micrófono y RETURN como audífono de la tarjeta de efectos a tu pc.

Saludos.

P.D. Si hay alguién más entendido que explique mejor.


----------



## DARB

Gracias! jgvh75 por tomarte la molesia en contestar, ya entiendo mas o menos de igual forma primero tengo que armarla, en eso estoy , cuando termine les aviso como quedó y si pude hacer lo de los efectos, 
Saludos!


----------



## DARB

Otra pregunta amigos, veo que en cada tarjeta PCB Pream Board, hay una pequeña "fuente" en la cual entra el bus +15v -GND- -15v, y vuelve a salir  +15v -GND- -15v, es ese pequeño circuito debajo en el diagrama, que lleva resistencias de 10 Ohms capacitores de 220uF y de 100nf, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Es muy necesario eso?, es decir el voltaje ya viene regulado del bus, que viene de la tarjeta de la fuente/headphones, 

lo puedo omitir?, es decir si no pongo esos componentes para no incluirlos en el costo, 

agradeceria su respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

DARB dijo:


> .....Es muy necesario eso?, es decir el voltaje ya viene regulado del bus, que viene de la tarjeta de la fuente/headphones,......


*[Ironía]*
A los diseñadores les encanta colocar componentes superfluos que *NO* cumplen ninguna función
*[/Ironía]*


> lo puedo omitir?, es decir si no pongo esos componentes para no incluirlos en el costo...


*[Ironía]*
Por supuesto que los puedes omitir, al igual que en un edificio puedes omitir algunas columnas, hacer mas pequeños los cimientos o colocar menor cantidad de hierro en el hormigón para abaratar costos.
*[/Ironía]*

Esos componentes fueron incluidos para que cumplan una función específica e importante, en caso de *NO* ser colocados, la mencionada función *NO* se cumple.


----------



## chacarock

jajaja, yo pienso que el compañero se expresomal quizas, o nosotros le entendimos mal


----------



## DARB

Sorry, jaja, no se enojen.

Saludos!


----------



## DARB

Otra pregunta compañeros, necesito conectar un microfono de condensador a la mezcladora y por lo que he visto o leido, se necesita una phantom power, ahora bien segun a mi entendimiento esta mezcladora no lo tiene, mi pregunta es como puedo adaptar una fuente fantasma como esta 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project96.htm

a la mezcladora?

en que pines del conector cannon iria la fuente fantasma?

si alguien se molesta en poner un diagrama con un switch que desconecte y conecte la fuente fantasma.

se los agradeceria bastante,
desde ya muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

DARB dijo:


> Otra pregunta compañeros, necesito conectar un microfono de condensador a la mezcladora y por lo que he visto o leido, se necesita una phantom power, ahora bien segun a mi entendimiento esta mezcladora no lo tiene,


Nop, no tiene.


> mi pregunta es como puedo adaptar una fuente fantasma como esta
> 
> http://www.sound.whsites.net/project96.htm
> 
> a la mezcladora?
> 
> en que pines del conector cannon iria la fuente fantasma?
> 
> si alguien se molesta en poner un diagrama con un switch que desconecte y conecte la fuente fantasma.
> 
> se los agradeceria bastante,
> desde ya muchas gracias!
> Saludos!







En ese diagrama está todo el conexionado, solo que este mezclador *NO* posee entradas balanceadas, así que donde dice *MIC-* NO se coloca nada.
La única resistencia de alimentación del Micrófono (En lugar de ser 2 de 6800Ω) debe ser 1 sola de 3300Ω


----------



## DARB

Gracias Fogonazo por tu respuesta!

Me surgieron otras  dudas.

1.-Tu dices que esta mezcladora no posee entradas balanceadas, entonces porque en el PCB y en el diagrama de los PRE-AMP dice BALANCE en la entrada del microfono?

2.-que pasaría si por error activo la fuente fantasma en un canal conectado a un microfono dinamico?

3.- puedo usar el mismo transformador de la fuente de la mezcladora para la fuente fantasma? (obviamente que sería uno de 48v) o es necesario que vayan uno para la fuente y otro para la mezcladora?

Desde ya GRACIAS!


----------



## Fogonazo

DARB dijo:


> .....1.-Tu dices que esta mezcladora no posee entradas balanceadas, entonces porque en el PCB y en el diagrama de los PRE-AMP dice BALANCE en la entrada del microfono?


Tu preguntaste si tenía fuente phantom


DARB dijo:


> Otra pregunta compañeros, necesito conectar un microfono de condensador a la mezcladora y por lo que he visto o leido, *se necesita una phantom power, ahora bien segun a mi entendimiento esta mezcladora no lo tiene*,


A lo que yo dije es que *NO* tiene fuente phantom.
El esquema *SI* posee entrada de micrófono balanceada.


> ...2.-que pasaría si por error activo la fuente fantasma en un canal conectado a un microfono dinamico?


Nada bueno. 


> 3.- puedo usar el mismo transformador de la fuente de la mezcladora para la fuente fantasma? (obviamente que sería uno de 48v) o es necesario que vayan uno para la fuente y otro para la mezcladora?....


Sip, puede ser un único transformador.


----------



## Holas

yo la harìa con ganas a la consola , de hecho de lo que hace Tupolev todo anda...! ; pero como en teorìa "Cerraron la importaciòn de productos a Mar del Plata y en teorìa a la Argentina , ya conseguir 1 pote estable , ya es un milagro casi


----------



## DARB

Gracias por la respuesta!

Saludos!


----------



## zepeddie

Buenas! Interasante y, por lo que veo, completo proyecto este! 
Me preguntaba si a lo mejor se podria (usando switchs comunes de cualquier tipo), hacer Sub-grupos.. y llevarlos a otras master board.. no creo que habria problema con eso, no?


----------



## ricardo83

Hola a todos, 2da vez que escribo en el foro. Primero que todo quiero agradecer a la gente del foro porque de aquí obtengo muchas ideas para mis proyectos.
Estaba pensando en armar el mezclador de 4 entradas pero ahora al ver este ya me puse a pensar otra vez, así que tendré que analizar variantes nuevamente, pero este proyect tiene muy buena pinta.
saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Hola amigos! estoy muy interesado en el proyecto pero quisieran que me explicaran donde se conectan los potenciometros deslizables..
Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## inti

Buenas a todos, estoy en la construcción de este fantástico proyecto, y se me ocurre, que podía sumarle algún canal estéreo, que les parece? Digamos si junto dos placas de pre con pote estéreos? podría ser? Gracias de antemano...


----------



## jethro

Hola

Quería saber las frecuencias que tomas para los BASS, MIDDLE y TREBLE y cuanta ganancia tienen. Ademas si es posible usar otro transistor, a parte del BC517, que no lo encuentro en mi país.

Bueno espero terminar de hacer el proyecto, leyendo los comentarios entendí como juntar todo.

Gracias tupolev por los proyectos que posteas, me gusta mucho el audio y más ver como están formados los distintos equipos que se usan en el sonido profesional.


----------



## Nuyel

Para saber que fuente conseguir ¿como cuanta corriente consume cada modulo?, a ver si la armo.


----------



## nicolas

hola chicos como andan?... encare este proyecto con una amigo ya tenemos armado un canal y lo probamos y es excelente el unico drama que tuvimos es que el led nos queda encendido siempre... usamos un remmplazo para el bc 517... usamos el bc 875 y no se si esto sera.... espero puedan ayudarme a arrelgar esto... alguien tiene otra idea de que remmplazo puede ser para el bc 517???


----------



## Fogonazo

nicolas dijo:


> hola chicos como andan?... encare este proyecto con una amigo ya tenemos armado un canal y lo probamos y es excelente el unico drama que tuvimos es que el led nos queda encendido siempre... usamos un remmplazo para el bc 517... usamos el bc 875 y no se si esto sera.... espero puedan ayudarme a arrelgar esto... alguien tiene otra idea de que remmplazo puede ser para el bc 517???



Podría ser ese reemplazo que no es totalmente correcto.

El BC517 es de alta ganancia
El BC875  es de alta ganancia

Mira si consigues un BC547 para colocar en lugar del BC517


----------



## nicolas

sî ese lo consigo pero el BC547 no es de alta ganancia...


----------



## crimson

El BC517 es Darlington, el BC547 es simple... por ahí viene la mano. Es muy difícil reemplazar el 517, no hay un darlington chiquito de similares características. 
Saludos C


----------



## nicolas

gracias crimson ya veo si lo consigo sino que idea me dan? armar afuera un darlington?

otra de las preguntas que les quiero hacer es si de cada salida de foldback de cada canal puedo conectar un jack para tener retorno de cada uno de los canales y tambien la suma de todos en la plca de efectos... 

otra de las cosas que les queria preguntar es como agregar a esta consola una entrada insert?

desde ya muchas gracias a todos y a tupolev por brindarnos este excelente aporte


----------



## jov1903

Hola Tupolev
ante todo felicitaciones por el proyecto, esta mas que bueno
las dudas son muchas, te comento tengo 55 años y de elctronica ni J, pero creo que con dedicacion, respetando flujos y polaridad se puede hacer lo que uno quiera, en elctronica digo, maña me doi, 
te comento si vas a contestar este msj no me contestes que en el diagrama esta claro, el diagrama por ahora es arabe basico o chino basico para mi, por favor respondeme como lo harias con un niño de 10 años y con sindrome de down, desde ya muchas gracias...
pretendo hacer la mezcladora con 6 canales que para mi casa es más que suficiente, lo raro es que sin saber nada quiero hacer los canales estereos, 
tu diras y como? se me ocurrio unir dos modulos de canal y hacer uno solo, como?
haber si me entiendes, pretendo tomar dos modulos, uno con potenciometro y el otro no y al que no tiene pontenciometros unir con cable a cada potenciometro de la placa que si tiene, asi el potenciometro trabajaria en las dos placas, de la que tiene potenciometro conectar el balanceado in, y de cada una conectar el line in R y L respectivamente, se puede hacer asi como yo lo digo?
otra cosa que pretendo hacer es colocarle un vumetro de led a cada canal, al master y al headphone, vi tu diagrama de coneccion, pero me gustaria saber en donde va conectado, se que el vumetro va conectado a la entrada de audio pero hasta ahi se.
en lugar de fader puedo ponerle potenciometros comunes, es por una cuestion de costos y de mercado, estoy viviendo en México y conceguir fader no es nada facil a pesar de estar al lado del poderoso USA, otra cosa el valor de ese pontenciometro cual es por que no lo veo en ningun lugar


si tienes fotos de la mezcladora terminada o placas montadas seria buenisimo que me las pudieras mandar, una imagen dice mas que 1000 palabras
bueno Tupolev no te doy mas lata
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

No dudo de tu predisposición y buena voluntad, pero esta mezcladora *no* es un proyecto sencillo y mucho menos si no tienes experiencia. 

Yo te aconsejo que armes primero una mas sencilla como *esta* y cuando consigas algo mas de experiencia te embarques en la mas compleja.


----------



## jov1903

gracias Fogonazo por tu concejo, pero no soy tan tonto de intentar hacer esa mesa creyendo que no la voy a hacer y que no va a funcionar, la voy a hacer y va a funcionar sacandome las dudas aqui en o en otro foro pero que la hago la hago, he hecho algunas cositas en el pasado, power 10 + 10, 25 +25, 50 + 50, algun q otro crossover; aparte he operado en el pasado mesas profecionales de audio de hasta 32 canales y de iluminacion tanto fijas como movile en shows en vivo, no se nada de electronica, no se que hace o deja de hacer cada componente, pero si me dicen que eso va ahi y de tal manera yo pongo eso ahi y de tal manera y funciona, de todas maneras muchisimas gracias por la pronta respuesta y de haber tenido en concideracion mi pregunta, de todos modos seguire esperando las respuestas que pretendia, abrazos


----------



## chacarock

Voy a intentar ayudarte, pero te aclaro que todo corre bajo tu propio riesgo. Si quemas algo o matas a alguien, dicho esto habiéndome cubierto legalmente .
1- la placa original. Si te tomas la molestia en revisarla (al diseño) ya es estéreo. No tienes que hacer dos para dos canales. Tiene entrada R y L y salida R y L.  Vamos hasta ahi. Cuando tengas las placas armadas y funcionando seguimos . Te parece?
Abrazos


----------



## jov1903

ok chacarock, te agradesco mucho
estoy de acuerdo con vos en que la salida es R y L, pero creo, y perdone usted mi ignorancia, la entrada en cada modulo la balanceada (canon) esta en R Y L pero el jack esta en mono, en caso de querer conectar un reproductor de lo q sea tendre que usar dos canales, entrando por jack uno para el R y otro para el L dado que la salida del reproductor esta en estereo, por otro lado hasta que no tenga sanjadas mis dudas ( que aparecen en el "dudas.pdf" adjunto 3 comentarios mas arribas) no podre tener las placas armadas y funcionando dado que me faltarian componentes por soldar, es mi umilde opinion, nuevamente desde ya muchas gracias por intentar giar a este ciego en el mundo de la electronica, abrazos de goooollll


----------



## chacarock

Haaa creo que te estoy entendiendo. Vos estas viendo el esquema eléctrico. Pasa que creo haber leído que el esquema es solo dé un canal ya que el otro es exactamente igual no lo pusieron. Por elo el line figura como mono. Pero en la placa estan incluidos los dos canales. No abrí aun el pdf , cuando mo haga veo en que te puedo ayudar. Abrazo de goool boca de anoche jeje


----------



## jov1903

Bro gracias por tu pronta respuesta, para que este proyecto sea cuasi perfecto le faltarian dos cosita, a mi humilde entender. que serian un Phantom power y un mute por canal, fijate si este esquema de phantom que encontre se puede adaptar a este proyecto y si es posible implementar lo del mute, gracia nuvamente abrazos de gol


----------



## tqrr

Hola a todos!!! Luego de un largo....largo... tiempo, retome este proyecto con todo, ya estoy con las placas casi terminadas (con 1 solo canal) digo casi, *POR QUE* me faltan algunos componentes (el imposible de conseguir BC517) y con algunas dudas, antes de conectarlas entre si.
1- La fuente de 15v a u*n*tilizar, de cu*A*nto amperaje deberia ser (espesificaciones completa de la fuente, asi compro la correcta)
2-El valor de los diodos en la fuente para hacer la rectificacion, de que valor son (1N4148?)
3-Los capa*C*itores de la fuente en el esquema el valor es 3300 y en las pcb de 10000. (cual es correcto? ya compre el de 10000, ya q*UE* es de mayor valor)
4-Para agregar un boton de MUTE en cada canal, donde deberia ir (supongo q*UE* entre el capacitor de 10uf y el FADER)
5-Se puede agregar un boton LISTEN (para activar *POR* cada canal si se escucha en los auriculares)? si es asi, donde iria y como?
6-En el master, los dos conectores donde dice RECORD, van a a un conector RCA estereo *POR* ejemplo?, donde se utilizaria el GND de la placa tambien?
7- Los FADER de los canales, tambien son de 50 k Log como el del master? o son de 10k Log u otro valor?

Felicitaciones por este aporte!!! es un proyecto increible. Y gracias a todos de ante mano *POR* participar en este foro, aportando ideas, y sobre todo soluciones!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

tqrr dijo:


> Hola a todos!!! Luego de un largo....largo... tiempo, retome este proyecto con todo, ya estoy con las placas casi terminadas (con 1 solo canal) digo casi, *POR QUE* me faltan algunos componentes (el imposible de conseguir BC517) y con algunas dudas, antes de conectarlas entre si.


Una consola mezcladora de un canal  es una mezcladora, es un previo.


> 1- La fuente de 15v a u*n*tilizar, de cu*A*nto amperaje deberia ser (espesificaciones completa de la fuente, asi compro la correcta)


Depende de cuantos canales pienses poner al final.
Calculando 200mA por canal estarás bien.


> 2-El valor de los diodos en la fuente para hacer la rectificacion, de que valor son (1N4148?)


No, el diodo 1N4148 son para señal, no son de potencia.
Puente rectificador de 3 o mas amperes 
1N5403


> 3-Los capa*C*itores de la fuente en el esquema el valor es 3300 y en las pcb de 10000. (cual es correcto? ya compre el de 10000, ya q*UE* es de mayor valor)


Depende del consumo, cantidad de canales.


> 4-Para agregar un boton de MUTE en cada canal, donde deberia ir (supongo q*UE* entre el capacitor de 10uf y el FADER)


Se debe analizar bien eso para que NO conmute tensión continua y la descarga rompa los parlantes. 


> 5-Se puede agregar un boton LISTEN (para activar *POR* cada canal si se escucha en los auriculares)? si es asi, donde iria y como?


Mediante un pulsador sin retención o un conmutador rotativo, depende del uso que le des.


> 6-En el master, los dos conectores donde dice RECORD, van a a un conector RCA estereo *POR* ejemplo?, donde se utilizaria el GND de la placa tambien?


Si.


> 7- Los FADER de los canales, tambien son de 50 k Log como el del master? o son de 10k Log u otro valor?


Los fader´s son lineales y se reforman a logarítmicos o directamente Logarítmicos.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## tqrr

Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta!
Primeramente pido disculpas por no haber confeccionado correctamente el mensaje anterior, y espero que la presente y futuras escrituras así lo sean. A su vez, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no entiendo bien a lo que se refiere con “escritura en bloques”. Lo que interpreto, es a cuando enumere las dudas, si son tan amables de clarificarme eso, se los agradecería, para así no caer en el mismo erro en el futuro.
Retomando el proyecto, lógicamente aún no es una consola mezcladora “de un canal”,  simplemente reproduje un solo canal con el objetivo de probar el funcionamiento básico del canal propiamente dicho, el master, el efecto y la fuente. Ya que posiblemente tengan errores o fallos en las placas, y antes de reproducir el resto, realizar las modificaciones pertinentes. (Como por ejemplo por error, la placa de la fuente, la efectué con el primer esquema y no con el que tiene correcciones, así que debo corregir esa placa antes de conectar todo).
Por el momento, el objetivo es armar la mezcladora con 12 canales, pero si se pueden poner componentes que luego permitan agregar más canales, mejor. Por lo que el dato, de que el consumo de cada canal seria de 200mA, es muy bueno.
Con respecto a los capacitores de la fuente, ya que mencionas que depende la cantidad de canales, ¿De qué valor deberían ser para 12 canales? (Siguiendo con la postura, de que si se pueden poner componentes, que en un futuro permitan agregar más canales, y esto no afecte su funcionamiento con menos canales, mejor!) 
En cuanto a la consulta de los fader’s, no entiendo la respuesta, o no hice la pregunta correctamente por lo cual reformulo: En el esquema (prof_mix__4_358), el “master fader” figura “50K LIN”, en el pcb (prof_mix__4_pcb_900) figura “master fader 50K LOG” ¿De qué valor debe ser el potenciómetro deslizable en el master? Por otro lado, en el esquema del canal (prof_mix__2_899)  el fader figura como 10K (no especifica LIN ó LOG), y en el pcb (prof_mix__2_pcb_345) no figura ¿De qué valor debe ser el potenciómetro deslizable en el canal?
Por último, el tema del “mute” y del “listen”, voy a analizarlo  bien, y si surge algún resultado lo compartiré. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, bienvenido sea. Para que quede claro el objetivo que busco de ambos, es que en cada canal exista un botón “mute” que al presionarlo anule/active la señal de audio en la salida de los master, y un botón “listen” que al presionarlo anule/active la señal de audio solamente en los auriculares (con el propósito de que, independientemente de lo que salga por los master’s, uno pueda oír los canales individuales mediante los auriculares)
Desde ya muchas gracias, y saludos a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo

tqrr dijo:


> Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta!
> Primeramente pido disculpas por no haber confeccionado correctamente el mensaje anterior, y espero que la presente y futuras escrituras así lo sean. A su vez, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no entiendo bien a lo que se refiere con “escritura en bloques”. Lo que interpreto, es a cuando enumere las dudas, si son tan amables de clarificarme eso, se los agradecería, para así no caer en el mismo erro en el futuro.


Es la forma de escribir *sin* saltos de líneas, punto y aparte, Etc. da la sensación de que es un "Bloque" de letras y dificulta la lectura e interpretación.


> Retomando el proyecto, lógicamente aún no es una consola mezcladora “de un canal”,  simplemente reproduje un solo canal con el objetivo de probar el funcionamiento básico del canal propiamente dicho, el master, el efecto y la fuente. Ya que posiblemente tengan errores o fallos en las placas, y antes de reproducir el resto, realizar las modificaciones pertinentes. (Como por ejemplo por error, la placa de la fuente, la efectué con el primer esquema y no con el que tiene correcciones, así que debo corregir esa placa antes de conectar todo).
> Por el momento, el objetivo es armar la mezcladora con 12 canales, pero si se pueden poner componentes que luego permitan agregar más canales, mejor. Por lo que el dato, de que el consumo de cada canal seria de 200mA, es muy bueno.
> Con respecto a los capacitores de la fuente, ya que mencionas que depende la cantidad de canales, ¿De qué valor deberían ser para 12 canales? (Siguiendo con la postura, de que si se pueden poner componentes, que en un futuro permitan agregar más canales, y esto no afecte su funcionamiento con menos canales, mejor!)


En el Foro se encuentra el  método para el calculo del valor delos capacitores en base al consumo.


> En cuanto a la consulta de los fader’s, no entiendo la respuesta, o no hice la pregunta correctamente por lo cual reformulo: En el esquema (prof_mix__4_358), el “master fader” figura “50K LIN”, en el pcb (prof_mix__4_pcb_900) figura “master fader 50K LOG” ¿De qué valor debe ser el potenciómetro deslizable en el master? Por otro lado, en el esquema del canal (prof_mix__2_899)  el fader figura como 10K (no especifica LIN ó LOG), y en el pcb (prof_mix__2_pcb_345) no figura ¿De qué valor debe ser el potenciómetro deslizable en el canal?


Publica la imagen a la que haces referencia.


----------



## tqrr

Son las imágenes que aparecen en la "Pagina 1".


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 137996​
Dice Lin, pero debe ser logarítmico. 

Todo lo que sea control de volumen *debe* ser Logarítmico.

Controles de tono Lineales.

Controles de paneo pueden ser lineales o, lo ideal, Logarítmico-Anti_Logarítmico, pero conseguirlos será mas difícil que encontrar agua en el sol.
También se podrían fabricar a partir de un potenciómetro lineal y 2 resistencias.


----------



## josejavier400

Muy buen aporte

Donde me puedo descargar todos los esquemas y pcb, del proyecto


----------



## pandacba

Has leído todo el tema, en el pos 102 hay para descargar.
Vaya eres Andaluz, yo estoy en la ciudad homónima en Argentina, saludos....


----------



## josejavier400

Si, lo he leído todo, pero hay solo aparecen las imagenes, no pone para descargar


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> Has leído todo el tema, en el pos 102 hay para descargar.
> Vaya eres Andaluz, yo estoy en la ciudad homónima en Argentina, saludos....


Obviamente  leyó nada 



josejavier400 dijo:


> Si, lo he leído todo, pero hay solo aparecen las imagenes, no pone para descargar


¿ Y no sabes descargar imágenes ?


----------



## josejavier400

Tú, lo has montado??

Si, como imagen, si se puede descargar. pero era como pdf. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

josejavier400 dijo:


> Tú, lo has montado??


¿ Y que viene la pregunta ?

Si tu idea es consultar _*¿ Si funciona ?*_, funciona bien si lo armas bien


----------



## josejavier400

Solo era peguntar si lo ha montado nada mas, Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

No lo he montado por completo, si partes del diseño.

El colega *Tupolev*, creador del tema, prueba y comprueba sus diseños antes de presentarlos en la comunidad.
Incluso sus diseños han sido copiados por diversas WEB´s


----------

